# freezing creme brullee



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Question, has anyone ever frozen Creme Brullee? What happened to it? I'm expecting the custard would separate, yet a local frozen fish seller has just introduced frozen creme brullee on his menu , he says it's just fine. has anyone experienced or done it?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

He is adding a modified food starch and/or a stabilizer.:chef:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We freeze them sometimes with no ill effects. You need to freeze them rapidly and COLD!.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

paris gourmet has a brulee mix that you can do almost anything with.


----------



## devyn (Mar 23, 2009)

i have successfully frozen and served thawed (8 -15 minutes out of freezer @ room temp) crème brûlée (heavy cream, egg yolks, sugar, vanilla, & salt) . 
no special ingredients. 
there have also been successful additions of pumpkin. 

i think you should have success freezing as long as you leave time to thaw before the addition of sugar and torch. :chef:

bonne chance


----------

